# Frontosa?



## Itsroger (Jan 19, 2020)

I recently acquired 3 frontosas, I have no idea how old they are, they are about 6 inches long, I am curious if they're big/old enough to breed, at about what size do they start breeding?
Yes, I know there is no definate size, just trying to get an idea of how big they need to be to breed.
How big were yours when they began to breed?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I have 18 Frontosa in my 450gal; 4 are about eighteen months old (5"-7"), 8 are ten months old (4"-5"), and 6 are five months old (3"-4").

I have no experience breeding Frontosa but I've read that they grow to around 4"-6" in the first year then about an inch per year after that, and that they sexually mature at around 2-3 years old.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This might help.

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cyphomaniacs.php


----------



## Itsroger (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks very much for the information.


----------

